# starter problems



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

im haveing starter problems im not sure wither i should replace it or take it out and fix it?

when i turn the key on i hear a loud annoying, like im trying to scrap something really hard, spinning sound but the motor doesnt turnat all. i can still push start it though. ive been reading about starters and stuff so the options where old solenoid or more ikelly broken contact points. if you have any info pleez post.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

If it's a scraping sound either the gear on the starter is messed up. Or worse the flywheel teeth are broken. Which is gonna cost you. Don't use the starter anymore until you can take a look. Until then if you have a manual push start it. If you don't well it's out of commission right now.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I have to second that one.........If it just started doing it I wouldnt go as far as to say that the flywheel has broken teeth, but it does sound like the contact points on the starter may be worn ----- a worn solenoid would just spin- there isnt any scrapping. Pull the starter and check it out. How many miles are on the car? Replace it if you have a high mileage car- might as well pre emptive strike it


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> I have to second that one.........If it just started doing it I wouldnt go as far as to say that the flywheel has broken teeth, but it does sound like the contact points on the starter may be worn ----- a worn solenoid would just spin- there isnt any scrapping. Pull the starter and check it out. How many miles are on the car? Replace it if you have a high mileage car- might as well pre emptive strike it



the car has 116000 miles on it but i start it up about 15-25 times a day.for the past couple months.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I would replace it-- honestly-- and while youre down there if you can sport the extra money I would do the alternator too


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> I would replace it-- honestly-- and while youre down there if you can sport the extra money I would do the alternator too



Alternator? Why? I mean it couldn't hurt but why scratch what doesn't itch?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Preemptive strike..........might as well while you're down there if it has that many miles.........I did the 90 amp Maxima swap for like 80 bucks!!!

Im at 14 volts all the time -----idle.....driving w/ lights and stereo full blast etc etc


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Might also want to check and be sure the starter bolts aren't loose. It's fairly untypical for flywheel teeth to go missing.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Preemptive strike..........might as well while you're down there if it has that many miles.........I did the 90 amp Maxima swap for like 80 bucks!!!
> 
> Im at 14 volts all the time -----idle.....driving w/ lights and stereo full blast etc etc



I thought the Maxima was around 120 amps?


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Preemptive strike..........might as well while you're down there if it has that many miles.........I did the 90 amp Maxima swap for like 80 bucks!!!
> 
> Im at 14 volts all the time -----idle.....driving w/ lights and stereo full blast etc etc



i allready sprot 14 amps to power my pioneer graphics deck and audiobahn subwoofer and amp system. oh yea!!!! :cheers:


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

naaaa........... it is 90

14 amps doesnt seem like that much to power a whole system.....are you sure dude?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> naaaa........... it is 90
> 
> 14 amps doesnt seem like that much to power a whole system.....are you sure dude?


 Maybe he means volts......... :crazy:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well the last time I checked my bat voltage at the poles with the multimeter (the batteries in the meter were WAY low) it said 82 volts lol.


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

yea my bad its volts. lol. well i took a look at my starter and flywheel. 

my starter is fine. and the flywheel teath are good. so i checked the battery output and its about 11 volts. so i think thats my problem right there. not enough power. so im going to replace my battery connecters and hope for the best.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

chillow said:


> yea my bad its volts. lol. well i took a look at my starter and flywheel.
> 
> my starter is fine. and the flywheel teath are good. so i checked the battery output and its about 11 volts. so i think thats my problem right there. not enough power. so im going to replace my battery connecters and hope for the best.


 Starter should be able to rotate as low as 9 volts. Heck, I've seen engines _run_ on a little as 5 volts. The starter solenoid may be the problem.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Jake youre on crack my friend


82 volts would fry your car.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Jake youre on crack my friend
> 
> 
> 82 volts would fry your car.


lol no my multimeter is on crack. I replaced the bateries and it gave me another wierd voltage (873 volts to be exact) I then went to the trash can and threw it as hard as I could.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

By the way your starter is fried replace the brushes the old folks way or go get a new one.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

oops double post


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

no I just didn't edit the post.


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> By the way your starter is fried replace the brushes the old folks way or go get a new one.[/QUO
> 
> 
> what that directed to me? and if so i allready had kragens check my starter they said it was ok.oh and bye the way i jumped it and it worked after the 6th time i turned the key.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

after the 6th time? lol doesn't sound to ok to me.


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

lol
i know i really dont get it. its got to be an elecrical problem so i just bought new battery cables. i just need to figure out where the end of the cable goes.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

no I had a double post silly ass..........Chillow---- where are you from brother?


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

i am from san jose, cali. lived here all my life except when i lived in nevada for a couple years. 

sigh....... i wish i had a turbo

oh and bye the way i fixed it. it was a faulty battery cable the positive one. its a pain in the ass to take out. but i did it and it starts right up. :cheers:


----------

